

When Should Founders Be Allowed to Take Money off the Table? - cwan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/09/02/should-founders-be-allowed-to-take-money-off-the-table/

======
pbhjpbhj
I like how he calls it "feed the family" money and mentions an upper bound of
1.5 million USD ... he must have a large family that only eats caviar pasted
lobster or something??

~~~
webtickle
His point was that the money could be used for things like buying a home.
After taxes that 1.5 million turns into a bit more than 1 million (assuming
long term equity gains). And if you live in the bay area or Palo Alto, a
million doesn't buy you much.

